# Both MAP and MAF Sensors popping engine codes months after installing a AEM CAI.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CrimsonRain said:


> I replaced the MAF. But still saying the other one is bad. I get the dreaded "Loss of Engine Power" and it feels like it is running on a single piston. I am trying to find someone who can give me a tune. Will this help at all? Has this happened to anyone? What do I do?


You really need to fix the issues you are having before you add a tune. The tune will make things worse as it expects the car to run correctly. Is the MIL/SEL/CEL on? If so get the codes read and post them here. Also consider buying a can of MAF cleaner so in the future you can try cleaning it before you replace it. What do you mean the other one?


----------

